# EASY Peanut Brittle



## Juliev (Dec 2, 2004)

Peanut Brittle

2 3/4 cups granulated sugar 
1/2 stick unsalted butter 
2/3 cup water 
1 1/2 cups lightly salted peanuts 

Grease and line a 9 x 13-inch pan with foil. 

In a large, heavy saucepan over moderate heat, cook the sugar, butter, and water, stirring occasionally, until the mixture becomes a golden-brown syrup, about 25 minutes. Remove to a cool surface. 

Stir in the peanuts and pour mixture into the pan, spreading the nuts evenly. 

Let peanut brittle set and cool before breaking into bite-size pieces. It can be stored in an airtight container in a cool, dry place for up to 1 month.


----------



## crewsk (Dec 2, 2004)

That is going on my Christmas list! Thanks Juliev!


----------



## chez suz (Dec 2, 2004)

copy, past save...thank you!


----------



## runninduo (Dec 2, 2004)

I've been wanting to try my hand at peanut brittle.

Thanks for the recipe!!!

it's cut and pasted!


----------



## SizzlininIN (Dec 3, 2004)

Ohhhh.....I haven't made peanut brittle in so many years........I was probably 12 or 13 and was sifting through moms cookbooks and saw a recipe for peanut brittle made in the microwave.  I was adventurous and fixed it and it was awesome.  The second time I attempted to make this I cooked it too long and the liquid burnt........I attempted to hurry with it outside to prevent the house from stinking up too much and the glass ended up breaking and some of the liquid poured onto my little toe.......ouch..........since then I have no desire to make it.


----------



## runninduo (Dec 6, 2004)

OK........I must truly be cursed when it comes to candy making.  For those that didn't read my tale of woe regarding my fudge making endeavors.............I tried 2x this morning to make this peanut brittle and both time, the sugar (after melting) re-crystallized.  Anyone know what I'm doing wrong?

Thanks.


----------



## AllenOK (Dec 6, 2004)

runninduo said:
			
		

> OK........I must truly be cursed when it comes to candy making.  For those that didn't read my tale of woe regarding my fudge making endeavors.............I tried 2x this morning to make this peanut brittle and both time, the sugar (after melting) re-crystallized.  Anyone know what I'm doing wrong?
> 
> Thanks.



Once sugar is molten, it takes just *ONE* sugar crystal to cause the entire pot to crystalize.  It's a chemical reaction.

To help prevent this, I always add a little corn syrup, water, and a squirt of lime juice to the pot along with the sugar.  Once it's melts, use a pastry brush, wet it, and use the wet brush to push any remaining sugar crystals from the sides of the pan back into the liquid.  Once the water cooks off (you'll know when this happens, as the bubbles change size and frequency of bursting, and the candy thermometer climbs above 212°F), I wouldn't worry about it to much.  The glucose in corn syrup, as well as the acid in lime juice, help to keep it from recrystallizing.  The water helps by dissolving everything into a liquid state.


----------



## runninduo (Dec 6, 2004)

Thanks, Allen!

If I had a lime in the house, I'd make it now!  My DH is working and my son is sleeping so I can't go to the store to get a lime.  Dang, this baking obsession.  I'll try what you suggested.   The recipe calls for water....should i add a bit more water than the recipe calls for, or just add the corn syrup and lime?

Thanks again!


----------

